# Tyler Bate reportedly cheated on Toni Storm with transsexual



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol, at least hes found a proper gimmick now


----------



## Master Bate

Tyler Bate giving everyone the chance to ride mustache mountain.


----------



## DJ Punk

Always the young ones getting caught and being stupid lol.


----------



## MOBELS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Holy fuck this is absolutely classic :lmao


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck is Oxi really Tyler Bate? :lmao


----------



## Afrolatino

Good riddance for Toni Storm! She can have any guy she wants anyways.
Not sure about Tyler Bate and the preference of transexual scene...:ghost


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Subtle....


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ace said:


> Holy fuck is Oxi really Tyler Bate? :lmao


No but Tyler just became his new favorite wrestler lol.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

This has been known since like UK tournament but still :heyman6


----------



## HEELWarro

OP's sig sums up my reaction perfectly.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Why would anyone apparently want to cheat on Toni Storm? :aries2


----------



## wkc_23

Holy shit. First you had Enzo cheating on Liv Morgan and then you got this dude cheating on Thicc Storm with a fucking transsexual


----------



## Blade Runner

I just hope that there won't be any double standards with all these folks caling for Enzo's head over him _allegedly_ cheating on Liv Morgan.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cheating on a babe like Toni Storm with a transsexual :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genking48

The fuck :rock5


----------



## The Tempest

:mj4

What a geek :mj4


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

It's those "feminine penises", apparently "straight" guys can't say no to them.


----------



## Doddsy

Why does anyone believe this story? The 'photo proof' is that easy to fake it's not funny. Also can't even find the relevant article on the source website.


----------



## The Tempest

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's those "feminine penises", apparently "straight" guys can't say no to them.


Indeed.

Aldo Scott pls join us @Oxidamus


----------



## CGS

Posted this before in the Enzo thread but fuck it imma post it again because it feels so damn relevant :lmao


----------



## Saturn

lol @ what people are saying about this











Someone said he isn't dating Toni Storm anymore and that picture is from Tinder.


----------



## JooJCeeC

:shiiit


----------



## The Tempest

So he likes DICKS?! :banderas


----------



## Saturn

The Tempest said:


> So he likes DICKS?! :banderas


I suppose that is up for debate but it reminds me of the time JBL tweeted a screenshot of his computer screen and forgot to close out of one of the tabs showing he was searching for porn.










He was searching for “Katka Kyptova Nude.”

If you google her, this is what comes up:


----------



## IDidPaige

He looks the type who'd be into trannies. Very short and fruity, and that mustache is creepy as hell.


----------



## Red Hair

*BRUH* :sodone


----------



## MC

Wow, just good for him I guess.


----------



## Flair Shot

This news is quite old, but still funny as hell. :lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Majmo_Mendez said:


> This has been known since like UK tournament but still :heyman6


Exactly, it's old news and he and Toni broke up ages ago. 
Like I said in another thread, he's not an angel. There's a freakin sex tape of him around and nude pics.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:WTF2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Toni must be overrated in bed too if he went gay after being with her :lol*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

W-Wait...what?


----------



## Oxidamus

Good shit good shit.


----------



## Vic Capri

Holy shit! He'll never hear the end of this! :lol

*#TrannyChaser*



> It has not yet been reported if the person who leaked the conversation was the transsexual escort.


Safe bet.



>


Looks like forums.prowrestling.com. Another hive of scum and villainy.

- Vic


----------



## MC

Vic Capri said:


> Holy shit! He'll never hear the end of this! :lol
> 
> - Vic


This came out months ago and no one cared yesterday, he is fine.


----------



## J-B

He was pictured with Liv Morgan on a night out recently wasn't he? He sure does get around.


----------



## CesaroSwing

That's what happens when you mess with Enzo.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Now we know why he lost his title to a real ni99a like Pete Dunn. Petey ain't about that boi pussy life.


----------



## krtgolfing

Cheating on a Toni Storm with a ******* :wtf :ha


----------



## Bananas

Man that grows up in the wrestling business engages in curious sexual habits. Colour me shocked.


----------



## Mordecay

This is old news, and apparently Toni was the one who cheated on him and he found about through Pete Dunne, since all of them are on the British indie scene, that's why they called off their engagement.

Still funny though


----------



## Bananas

Saturn said:


> I suppose that is up for debate but it reminds me of the time JBL tweeted a screenshot of his computer screen and forgot to close out of one of the tabs showing he was searching for porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was searching for “Katka Kyptova Nude.”
> 
> If you google her, this is what comes up:


:damn


----------



## MC

At least him and Vince have something in common now.


----------



## Vic Capri

Maybe he start dating Harley Ryder or Unholy Trinity since they're his type.

- Vic


----------



## ellthom

well at least he is open minded. just sucks he would cheat on someone as hot as Toni Storm though 

EDIT:


Mordecay said:


> This is old news, and apparently Toni was the one who cheated on him and he found about through Pete Dunne, since all of them are on the British indie scene, that's why they called off their engagement.
> 
> Still funny though


I stand corrected


----------



## MC

Always said that people from Dudley are always the most freaky.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOOL the white knight sticks up for liv only to be cheating on storm with a chick with a dick


----------

